# newnewNEW!



## lacerations (Apr 5, 2010)

hellooo!

I'm Natasha. ^.^;

I won't state anything about my obvious obsession with make-up.

I'm nineteen! I live in Oklahoma City. My husband is in the Air Force.

I miss Florida.


----------



## feeorin (Apr 5, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## marusia (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## lacerations (Apr 5, 2010)

thankyou!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome fellow military wife!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## dnarcidy (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome!  I think you'll love it here.


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome from another military spouse!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome, Natasha!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Natasha!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Natasha!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you joined us!


----------

